# Home Coding Pay



## h_burson (Nov 9, 2009)

I was wondering what a reasonable charge would be for home coding on a per case basis. Any ideas?


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 9, 2009)

It depends on what you are doing... what specialty... are you coding or auditing?


----------



## Marylee (Nov 10, 2009)

*CPC Exam*

How long do you have to wait for results of the exam?  I really can't do even an externship with being certified.
Marie


----------



## Anita Johnson (Nov 10, 2009)

*Cpc*

Less than two weeks.


----------

